# OMG another one!!!



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

Took the MKIII VRT off the road for a while to do some work. Heres some pics of what has been done so far, a few weeks thrown into one post
































Secondary fuel pump and filter
















Block is back all cleaned and painted








Getting ready for bearings








Top main bearing halves
















ARP main studs








Just like throwin a hot dog down a hallway








Crankshaft in place and tightened to spec








Front cover sealed and tight like a tiger








Rear lower timing chain, tensioner and guide








Right on the money








Head built with new CAT 256 cams, OEM lifters, new exhaust guides, seals. Manifolds bolted on along with the injectors and harness








This is a good use for a kitchen table








































Forged rods
Forged rods
















































































Transmission fluid
















Don't forget the moly lube for the ARP studs








50 ft/lbs then 75ft/lbs








Head is on and cams are timed








Turbo short block, PS flip-flops shouldn't be worn while working with heavy parts


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: OMG another one!!! (KubotaPowered)*

Heres a quick list of the parts involved:
Wossner 8.5:1 forged 82mm pistons
Bildon forged connecting rods
CAT 256 cams
Quaife LSD
Bosch green top injectors
C2 steel head gasket
C2 42lb chip
ARP head studs, connecting rod bolts, and main studs
OEM main and connecting rod bearings
Metal impeller water pump
Low temp thermostat
competition Stage 3 clutch
Kinetic lightened flywheel
New OEM timing chains, guides, and tensioners
Forge silicone hoses
HKS recirc'd BOV
Kinetic FMIC
New OEM oil pump
Walbro inline fuel pump
New South power gasket
And I'm sure theres parts I'm leaving out



_Modified by KubotaPowered at 10:20 PM 7-22-2007_


----------



## juan8595 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: OMG another one!!! (KubotaPowered)*

nice...........


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: OMG another one!!! (KubotaPowered)*

awesome!!!!
i'll expect to see it on friday!!


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: OMG another one!!! (KubotaPowered)*

What is that old car, a Hudson? 
Those rods are diesel.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: OMG another one!!! ('dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *’dubber* »_What is that old car, a Hudson? 
Those rods are diesel.

The car is a 1951 Chevy 2door coupe, as for the rods yes they look like something that belongs in a diesel engine


----------



## 87 VW GTI (Aug 15, 2003)

Nice looking build. Did you gap the rings and just not document? 
Nice BB 8700 too


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (87 VW GTI)*

1st compression ring .020in
2nd compression ring .020in
Oil control ring .019in
I didn't change the gap on the rings because they are close to where I wanted them anyway. Stock is .015in for the compression rings and I was going to run ~.020in


_Modified by KubotaPowered at 8:59 PM 7-18-2007_


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: OMG another one!!! (KubotaPowered)*

Wow with a built motor like that I think you need more than the c2 #42 program..You should get the car to ct and get the 630cc tune and be the first to make 500whp on a chip














That motor is going to be able to take some serios abuse\boost..Awsome build..and best of luck!


----------



## vdubmx1 (Jul 25, 2006)

is it bac on the road yet?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: OMG another one!!! (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Wow with a built motor like that I think you need more than the c2 #42 program..You should get the car to ct and get the 630cc tune and be the first to make 500whp on a chip














That motor is going to be able to take some serios abuse\boost..Awsome build..and best of luck!









I will be happy with the occaisional 400whp pulls but that might be in the future







.

_Quote, originally posted by *vdubmx1* »_is it bac on the road yet?

Not yet Sunday or Monday


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: OMG another one!!! (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
Transmission fluid

















I have not seen anyone on this forum do this as yet.When I am rebuilding engines I usually have a basin fulled with a little bit of engine oil + diesel.Then top everything off with a light transmission fluid mix. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: OMG another one!!! (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
I have not seen anyone on this forum do this as yet.When I am rebuilding engines I usually have a basin fulled with a little bit of engine oil + diesel.Then top everything off with a light transmission fluid mix. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thats what I did, had a bucket of Delvac 15w-40 that the pistons and rods sit in until they go into the cylinders.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: OMG another one!!! (KubotaPowered)*

Im not sure if i missed this or not but what size turbo are you going to run?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: OMG another one!!! (Vdubsolo)*

Looks like your doing some really quality work, i cant wait to see where this goes


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: OMG another one!!! (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Im not sure if i missed this or not but what size turbo are you going to run?

kinetic t3t4


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: OMG another one!!! (KubotaPowered)*

Today brought this


----------



## SoFarKingFast (Jul 9, 2003)

It's like deja vu....haha
Nice, good luck. What made you go with the Spec 3?
I'm looking for a new clutch.
Ryan


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (SoFarKingFast)*

What is that I see?

































The clutch is a Competition stage 3 clutch from Kinetic, which I DON'T recommend after today btw. Had the engine in the car and wired when I tried to turn the engine over by hand and it was getting stuck hard. Pulled it all back out and found a counterweight on the pressure palte was snagging the bell housing so it had to be filed off before it would rotate freely.


----------



## Jopn (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
The clutch is a Competition stage 3 clutch from Kinetic, which I DON'T recommend after today btw. Had the engine in the car and wired when I tried to turn the engine over by hand and it was getting stuck hard. Pulled it all back out and found a counterweight on the pressure palte was snagging the bell housing so it had to be filed off before it would rotate freely.

It's either you love em or you hate em. I have a the same clutch in my car and not a problem in the world with it...


----------



## PhilR (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: (Jopn)*

nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (PhilR)*

why do you put tranny fluid on top of the pistons?
whats the spec on those pistons?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (5_Cent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5_Cent* »_why do you put tranny fluid on top of the pistons?
whats the spec on those pistons?

Trans fluid is for lubrication on start up. Spec on the pistons are Wossner 82mm 8.5:1 compression and I'm pretty sure they are 540 grams


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

Thanks -


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: OMG another one!!! (KubotaPowered)*

Love the B&W photos! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Turbo looks quite small for a VR6, what are your power goals? Also noticed that the fitting at the end of the fuel pump setup looks quite small, but maybe that's just the pic.
Props to quality workmanship, and attention to detail. Looks awesome!


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: OMG another one!!! (KubotaPowered)*

The turbo is a little small and will not be on the car much longer most likely. Its the .57 trim that comes with the kinetic kit. Once the car is broken in well and there are no issues the trbo will get larger, something like a GT40 Blowzilla or GT35r


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: OMG another one!!! (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_Once the car is broken in well and there are no issues the trbo will get larger, something like a GT40 Blowzilla or GT35r

you'll have to lose your A/C if you put a big turbo on.
unless we can figure out a way around that.









and look at that sexy bald guy










_Modified by jhayesvw at 7:44 PM 7-23-2007_


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: OMG another one!!! (jhayesvw)*

Just started it and after cranking it with the coil pack unplugged for about 1 minute, plugged the coil pack in and it fired right up


----------



## SwiftMKIII (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: OMG another one!!! (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_ it fired right up 

Always a good day when this happens. Must have done something right.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: OMG another one!!! (SwiftMKIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SwiftMKIII* »_
Always a good day when this happens. Must have done something right.









I hope so, with no exhaust its hard to hear the internals but I hear a loud knock, hopefully just the lack of oil still and the valve lifters aren't pumped up yet as it only ran for about 2 minutes


----------



## Patrick Swayze (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: OMG another one!!! (KubotaPowered)*

why the compression lowering headgasket as well as low compression pistons?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: OMG another one!!! (Patrick Swayze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patrick Swayze* »_why the compression lowering headgasket as well as low compression pistons?

its supposed to be a stock compression metal HG http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

i was here a year ago... those pix look awfully familiar... 8.5:1 pistons (83.5mm), forged rods (cunninghams)... you're gonna have fun with that one. Nice work!
Two things:
1. clearance in front of the oil filter housing where your feed line is ... how much?
2. arizona + vr6 + turbo = oil cooler








-m


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (maxslug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxslug* »_i was here a year ago... those pix look awfully familiar... 8.5:1 pistons (83.5mm), forged rods (cunninghams)... you're gonna have fun with that one. Nice work!
Two things:
1. clearance in front of the oil filter housing where your feed line is ... how much?
2. arizona + vr6 + turbo = oil cooler








-m

Oil cooler is coming, the way I had the lines set up wouldnt clear the AC hoses so I overnighted a 42DD sender relocation kit and that fixed the problem


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
Oil cooler is coming, the way I had the lines set up wouldnt clear the AC hoses so I overnighted a 42DD sender relocation kit and that fixed the problem

Nice! I just got done installing one of those on my ride w/ a VDO oil pressure sender. It's a quality piece.
-m


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (maxslug)*

john, 
i need some of your money!!! i want all the nice goodies too!!!
hows it running now? is the 42dd kit in?
hows the pressure?
is the IC going on tomorrow?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

Tonight the hood closed on this project, tomorrow it comes off jack stands and hits the road. It was a long process and I am glad it is over but it was well worth it!!


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

your pics dont show your bov, but im pretty sure you installed it.
see ya later today


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_









Here is the DV, but I don't see it being plumbed to any boost piping.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

Update:
I have been driving the car for the last 6 days and have put on over 300 miles. They clutch and light flywheel took some getting used to but its quite easy to drive around daily. There are no signs of oil consumptions and no leaks anywhere. I think I am going to take the car down to Vanderpools and let them tweak the front bumper so it fits just right. There are a few issues that are being addressed but they are not related to the build, 1 is the engine fan is popping fuses so I think its just going to get replaced because its pulling too much current because of a bad motor. The second one is a cronic IAT signal low code which is a wiring harness problem and a new harness has been ordered. Other than that everything is great, AC works, no other codes. Once the IAT gets fixed there will be no CEL :knock on wood:.


----------



## Canadian2.0L8v (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: OMG another one!!! (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_









im a noob at engine rebuilt, but im curious to know; why would you put transmission fluid on the pistons/inthe cylinder? or any oil/diesel mixture for that matter?
i mean, i do get the fact that, the engine being so clean, you need some lubrication for a first start up, but i would have thought a good dose of engine oil would have done the trick.
what's up with the red stuff, which doesn't really look like transmission fluid. (i put gear oil in my transmission, which is thick and brown and was recommended to me by my mechanic)


----------



## Dubguy21 (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: OMG another one!!! (Canadian2.0L8v)*

Transmission fluid is a little trick I learned from being around a few old school mechanics. Basically it is used in some cases to swell the seals internally in engines. That's why your valvoline max life appears red. They add a little tranny fluid to help swell the gaskets and seals on higher mileage engines. When building an engine this can also help seal up leaks you may have overlooked during install. However using tranny fluid as a lubricant in the engine entirely is not a good idea. Valvoline has a specific mix, I don't know what it is but I can't imagine just adding a quart would be very safe.


----------



## :Jeremy: (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: OMG another one!!! (Dubguy21)*

nice build, you def. do not need rods for a t3/t4 so I am assuming you are going to go bigger later. Also why the cams, all the fast turbo vr's have stock cams, maybe for around town drivability? because 8.5:1 can be a pain around town out of boost http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: OMG another one!!! (v.vdubb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v.vdubb* »_nice build, you def. do not need rods for a t3/t4 so I am assuming you are going to go bigger later. 


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_GT40 Blowzilla or GT35r


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: OMG another one!!! (v.vdubb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v.vdubb* »_ 8.5:1 can be a pain around town out of boost http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

really? given my car is a 2.0 but my car drives like a regular 2.0 out of boost around town with my 8.0:1 ratio pistons...

to the OP great work man. cant wait for the larger turbo and i bet you cant either.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: OMG another one!!! (v.vdubb)*

8.5:1 feels good to me around town. 
the trans fluid trick is a cool one, never saw that before. 
johnny, yer thred is back from the ded


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: OMG another one!!! (2pt. slo)*

Wow total blast from the past! Bigger turbo has been on for about a year, it was daily driven since it was built till just a few months ago nothing as much as a CEL, runs flawlessly!! Couldn't be happier with the way it turned out. 
Canadian, here is your response
The red stuff is automatic transmisson fluid used in power steering systems, hydraulic systems, transmissions, etc. It has similar properties to diesel fuel but with more lubricating components. Its like an upper cylinder lubricant to a dry engine on first start up. Just a side note when I was working on heavy trucks and equipment I would use straight ATF or MERCON to prime the diesel fuel filters for their initial start up, plus it cleans as it burns.
Heres how it looks now


































_Modified by KubotaPowered at 2:16 PM 12-10-2008_


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: OMG another one!!! (KubotaPowered)*

it like a 4dr version of my car


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: OMG another one!!! (KubotaPowered)*

Love this one.. Oh the car is nice too..


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: OMG another one!!! (v.vdubb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v.vdubb* »_nice build, you def. do not need rods for a t3/t4 so I am assuming you are going to go bigger later. Also why the cams, all the fast turbo vr's have stock cams, maybe for around town drivability? because 8.5:1 can be a pain around town out of boost http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Cams to move the powerband up a little to help with traction. As far as the 8.5:1 compression ratio, its not too bad, the SRI helped a lot with the bottom-end off boost power. The T3/T4 is just a paperweight now, its got a GT3582 1.06AR on it and last dyno showed 466whp and 450wtq at 24PSI on C2 42lb software and high 11's AFR. When the SRI went on a few weeks ago the meth injection quantity got bumped to 1000ML, one nozzle just after the IC and one just before the TB. Hoping to redyno coming up soon.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: OMG another one!!! (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
Cams to move the powerband up a little to help with traction. As far as the 8.5:1 compression ratio, its not too bad, the SRI helped a lot with the bottom-end off boost power. The T3/T4 is just a paperweight now, its got a GT3582 1.06AR on it and last dyno showed 466whp and 450wtq at 24PSI on C2 42lb software and high 11's AFR. When the SRI went on a few weeks ago the meth injection quantity got bumped to 1000ML, one nozzle just after the IC and one just before the TB. Hoping to redyno coming up soon. 

question did you have the block bored for the 82mm pistons? reason I ask is the part number ontop of the piston ie "9093da" is according to bildon is a 81mm piston, like wise the bildon rods according to them can only be used with an 82mm bore application. Not hating just trying to get some things down, I'm thinking about a similar bottom end setup! Great thread BTW! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: OMG another one!!! (turboit)*

I have specs somewhere to how big it was bored. The pistons were ordered wrong when I got them so I said **** it and bored it, I used to remember all the specs on the blue prints on the engine but its been over a year lol. Im looking into that now, it appears the pistons are 8.0:1 comp not 8.5:1 like I was told as well...









_Modified by KubotaPowered at 3:43 PM 12-10-2008_


_Modified by KubotaPowered at 3:43 PM 12-10-2008_


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: OMG another one!!! (KubotaPowered)*

Well damn! did you get the pistons from bildon as well?


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: OMG another one!!! (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_I have specs somewhere to how big it was bored. The pistons were ordered wrong when I got them so I said **** it and bored it, I used to remember all the specs on the blue prints on the engine but its been over a year lol. Im looking into that now, it appears the pistons are 8.0:1 comp not 8.5:1 like I was told as well...









_Modified by KubotaPowered at 3:43 PM 12-10-2008_

_Modified by KubotaPowered at 3:43 PM 12-10-2008_

well thats alright your safer for more boost on pump gas


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: OMG another one!!! (turboit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turboit* »_Well damn! did you get the pistons from bildon as well? 

No, I got them from a rep in AZ


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: OMG another one!!! (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
Cams to move the powerband up a little to help with traction. As far as the 8.5:1 compression ratio, its not too bad, the SRI helped a lot with the bottom-end off boost power. The T3/T4 is just a paperweight now, its got a GT3582 1.06AR on it and last dyno showed 466whp and 450wtq at 24PSI on C2 42lb software and high 11's AFR. When the SRI went on a few weeks ago the meth injection quantity got bumped to 1000ML, one nozzle just after the IC and one just before the TB. Hoping to redyno coming up soon. 

Careful with one meth injector sitting so low in the intercooler path, it's very easy for the mixture to fall out of suspension while traveling upwards. Just keep an eye on the lower cold side pipe for puddling or pooling of methanol. That can certainly lead to problems. Only reason I say that is because it happened on our van.








Sweet build though! Also never knew about the trans fluid trick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: OMG another one!!! (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_
Careful with one meth injector sitting so low in the intercooler path, it's very easy for the mixture to fall out of suspension while traveling upwards. Just keep an eye on the lower cold side pipe for puddling or pooling of methanol. That can certainly lead to problems. Only reason I say that is because it happened on our van.








Sweet build though! Also never knew about the trans fluid trick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks for the heads up bud!! When I was mocking it up and checking for leaks I filled the reservoir with water and went to bed, I woke up to the reservoir empty with no water on the ground, it was IN the cold pipe, all of it








I've got the start pressure turned up so that it doesn't ever try to come on at part throttle, I am even thinking about putting a microswitch on the pedal to that it only sprays with the pedal all the way to the floor so it drinks up all the meth instead of pooling in the pipes


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
Trans fluid is for lubrication on start up. Spec on the pistons are Wossner 82mm 8.5:1 compression and I'm pretty sure they are 540 grams

how long do you have to let the transmission fluid sit before its safe to start up?
so that sitting there along with the regular oil in the pan?
i've never done this to a motor before so i was never aware of this technique.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (eurobred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobred* »_
how long do you have to let the transmission fluid sit before its safe to start up?
so that sitting there along with the regular oil in the pan?
i've never done this to a motor before so i was never aware of this technique.

Pour it in and start it up, it will burn with the air/fuel, splash some down towards the rings and you're good to go


----------



## 97 GTI 10990 (Nov 27, 2008)

dam i need money


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: OMG another one!!! (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
Thanks for the heads up bud!! When I was mocking it up and checking for leaks I filled the reservoir with water and went to bed, I woke up to the reservoir empty with no water on the ground, it was IN the cold pipe, all of it








I've got the start pressure turned up so that it doesn't ever try to come on at part throttle, I am even thinking about putting a microswitch on the pedal to that it only sprays with the pedal all the way to the floor so it drinks up all the meth instead of pooling in the pipes

What kit do you have? A one way check valve or a solenoid will control that issue. That tells me your valve is lower than the bottom of the reservoir. 
Also, a pressure activation switch will be better suited than a microswitch. This way you can have the pump turn on when the boost reaches a set point. 
Here's one... http://www.alcohol-injection.c....html
Just wire it in series from the power to the control-side of a relay. The high current side obviously would go from the Battery + to the relay, to the pump. Let me know if that makes sense, if not I'll draw you a schematic.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: OMG another one!!! (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_
What kit do you have? A one way check valve or a solenoid will control that issue. That tells me your valve is lower than the bottom of the reservoir. 
Also, a pressure activation switch will be better suited than a microswitch. This way you can have the pump turn on when the boost reaches a set point. 
Here's one... http://www.alcohol-injection.c....html
Just wire it in series from the power to the control-side of a relay. The high current side obviously would go from the Battery + to the relay, to the pump. Let me know if that makes sense, if not I'll draw you a schematic.









I have the snow stage 2 kit that runs off boost pressure, its set to start spraying around 8 psi and full by 22. Its easy to see 8-10 psi at part throttle thats why I was going to put a pedal activation switch in to switch the power to the controller on and off


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: OMG another one!!! (KubotaPowered)*

John...sent you an IM

Chris
C2


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: OMG another one!!! (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
I have the snow stage 2 kit that runs off boost pressure, its set to start spraying around 8 psi and full by 22. Its easy to see 8-10 psi at part throttle thats why I was going to put a pedal activation switch in to switch the power to the controller on and off

I'm not fully understanding why a pedal switch is needed?







I believe the Stage 2 kits already come with a solenoid, so you should be ok with the flow not dripping into your pipes. Again, just be careful with the injection falling out of suspension. Snow makes good nozzles, so you shouldn't have too much of a problem.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: OMG another one!!! (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_
I'm not fully understanding why a pedal switch is needed?







I believe the Stage 2 kits already come with a solenoid, so you should be ok with the flow not dripping into your pipes. Again, just be careful with the injection falling out of suspension. Snow makes good nozzles, so you shouldn't have too much of a problem. 

The only thing I want to prevent, and I've noticed it in my TDI more, is that when you're just at part throttle and the system starts seeing boost pressure, its killing the combustion and causing misfires and codes for being too rich unless you got to WOT immediately


_Modified by KubotaPowered at 5:53 AM 12-20-2008_


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

11.8AFR on the big meth nozzles at 22psi and the clutchnet clutch is holding, cross your fingers, new dyno numbers in the next 2 weeks 


_Modified by KubotaPowered at 5:19 PM 12-25-2008_


----------

